

Google search for "tilt" - jenius
https://www.google.com/search?q=tilt

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3369509>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3192047>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2418817>

~~~
program
Why does a story like this hits HN front-page?

~~~
ColinWright
It has a geek component - how do you program that?

It's an easter egg - something to be found.

It's cute and unexpected.

And it's a Friday afternoon/evening, and people are looking for a distraction.

------
ergergregg
This is actually more than 1 year old, and it was already on hacker news..

------
carlsednaoui
That is what I am talking about. That thing, right here, you know, where you
unsuspectedly delight your visitors. That's what we all ought to aim for -
delighting users when they least expect it. (And even more so when they do
expect it.)

------
webwanderings
Damn, I felt giddy. Now everything on my screen feels tilted even though I'm
not on Google anymore. Perhaps its time to shutdown and get out.

------
sp332
Other easter eggs include "do a barrel roll", "recursion", "let it snow" (then
click and drag around the results page), "zerg rush". Well those are my
favorites, here are more:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google%27s_hoaxes_and_e...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google%27s_hoaxes_and_easter_eggs#Easter_Eggs)

------
makhanko
That's why the big G will always be the king of search. :)

------
mgxplyr
And then click images.

~~~
sp332
It's just... more tilted?

------
jessegavin
I got nauseous!

------
stripe
and then what excactly should happen?

------
allbombs
lol..works on mobile too

